# Suns Draft Thread



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Who you hoping for?


I don't really like anyone to be a "franchise" guy but there are some nice pieces and some high-risk players too. I love Jimmer. That dude can become something special if he learns how to PG better. I also like Perry Jones and the Morris brothers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pass on Jimmer. I'll blow my brains out if I hear that name Jimmer all the time too.



Perry Jones (prolly out of range because they kept trying), Kemba Walker (him too as well), Brandon Knight, Terrance Jones, John Henson (something intriguing about him). 


We won't be good for awhile. Maybe take a shot at Jan Vesely or Donatas Motiejunas.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

JJ Redick and Adam Morrison are great indicators of what Jimmer is going to be in the NBA.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> JJ Redick and Adam Morrison are great indicators of what Jimmer is going to be in the NBA.


cuz he's white?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Trade the pick


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> Trade the pick


:hano:


Won't get anything for it anyway.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> cuz he's white?


I'm sure he'll make a solid role-player. But not sure he's worth taking early on in the draft.


----------



## BleedOrangeAndPurple (May 17, 2011)

If we don't capitalize on the 2.2 % chance of winning the lottery and picking up Derrick Williams or Kemba Walker, trade it. No question. The draft isn't very deep this year & we could get some solid guys for the future.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Trade it to who? You think the other teams dont know this draft stinks


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> Trade the pick


Says the guy who said this.



Rather we take a chance on an international player with how much this draft sucks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

when?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dude, I just quoted it. Scroll up instead of asking.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol my bad, that was some serous laziness on my part, with that said that post was way before pretty much every decent player pulled out of it. I thought guys like Perry Jones and Terrence Jones might stay but alas I was wrong.


----------

